# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  localhost ou nom machine ou adresse IP

## JM-R

Bonjour,

Nous avons un problme sur une machine 2003 serveur depuis quelques jours seulement.
La configuration n'a pas chang mais SP2 a t install ainsi que des mises  jour de scurit. La machine  t reboote.

Voici le problme:
Il semble que les appels  une page ASP .Net en local ne fonctionne plus si on utilise le nom de la machine ou l'adresse IP dans l'URL. Cela fonctionne si on utilise localhost.
Les accs au serveur web depuis l'extrieur fonctionnent bien.

Cela se traduit par 2 problmes qui semblent lis:
1) En local, avec IE, on ne peut accder aux pages en utilisant http://ma-machine/mapage ou http://mon-IP/mapage mais cela fonctionne avec http://localhost/mapage

2) Si l'application fait une requte interne sur une page, cela ne marche qu'avec localhost

J'ai trouv ce pb microsoft qui ressemble  cela:
http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?id=303650

Mais:
1- Cela ne dit pas pourquoi le problme serait apparu soudainement
2- La solution propose ne me parait pas meilleure que d'utiliser localhost

Quelqu'un a-t-il dj eu ce problme ? Est-il du  une mise  jour ?
C'est quand mme inquitant ce genre de problme qui survient sans que la configuration ait t touche !!

Merci pour vos rponses

Jean-Michel

----------


## ilalaina

Bonjour  tous. Moi aussi j'ai xactement le mme problme, j'ai cherch pendant deux jours mais je n'ai pas trouv de solutions. Si quelqu'un sait ce que je dois faire pour rsoudre ce problme ce serait une aide prcieuse. Merci.

----------


## ilalaina

Je ne poste pas une question mais plutt une rponse au cas o quelqu'un aurait le mme problme que moi. En fait pour qu'on puisse accder  une page via le nom de la machine ou son adresse IP on doit ajouter, dans httpd.conf, dans la partie "Listen" l'adresse IP de la machine. (Je travaille avec Easy PHP)
Exemple :


```

```

Je ne sais pas si cela pourrait vous aider mais en tout cas cela a rsolu mon problme.

----------

